# Free Red Wire Marshall 1960A cab impulses!



## TomAwesome (Sep 3, 2010)

To celebrate their first birthday, Red Wire is giving away 777 impulses of a Marshall 1960A G12M-25 cab. For those of you who are unfamiliar with them, they sell professionally recorded impulse responses of cabs made with a flat solid state power amp to get a more pure representation of the cabinet and mic. These are ideal for the Axe-FX, any modeler that has power amp modeling, or a head being recorded direct with a load box.

Red Wire Impulse Responses | Free guitar speaker cabinet IR


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2010)

i´m trying this out, so i can get an idea of what proper impulses can do 

after talking to Nolly, i´m set on buying a set of impulses from a cab from them too. so now i get to check it out!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll check and see how these compare to the Recabinet impulses I bought the other day. I've heard good things, but for some things, I prefer the heavy power amp saturation present in the Recabinet impulses.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2010)

i´ve checked out the recabinet impulses too, but they aren´t as extensive as the redwirez ones. i only tried the basic demo impulses though, but still. i like the purity and super-detailed flexibility of the redwirez setup, with all the exact distances, mics, positions, and all that stuff. it´s all very well done and organized, with no added colouring other than mic and cab.


----------

